# County Tax Bill



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Received my county tax bill. Up almost $30 from last year. So what else is new....

2021 - $740.73
2022 - $769.95


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

Pretty damn cheap!


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Big city taxes are more for some reason.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2023)

Are you bragging or complaining, @debodun?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Complaining since I have no idea what other pay.


----------



## C50 (Jan 1, 2023)

I pay roughly $3,700 a year.  Rural property, no services such as water, sewer, trash pickup, or free internet.  They do plow the snow in the winter,  so guess I get something.

I would have to check for the exact number but believe about 76% of my tax bill goes to the lical school system.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2023)

debodun said:


> Complaining since I have no idea what other pay.


You're paying the low end of average. If you want to know what that money is used for, it's public record. You can call the county and ask. You can even get an itemized list of county expenses. It'll have stuff like tree-trimming, gasline inspectors, fire hazard inspections, police, roads and city planning, parks and recreation, schools, recycling projects...all kinds of stuff that's good for your city.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

WE pay council tax here . It replaced the old Rates system back in the early 90's

Each property is assigned one of eight bands in England and Scotland (A to H), or nine bands in Wales (A to I), based on property value, and the tax is set as a fixed amount for each band. The more valuable the property, the higher the tax, except for properties valued above £320,000 . Some property is exempt from the tax, and some people are exempt from the tax, while some get a discount.

My property is Band D.. and I pay around £1800  per annum , and it will go up again in 2023


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

You should be thankful it's only $30...a mere pittance!


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Well it's the general trend and probably what everyone else is experiencing - higher costs and less money.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2023)

Property tax bills go up almost every year, because salaries, materials and other costs rise.  My property taxes are $4340/year.  If I sell my house tomorrow for a little under market value, the next owner's taxes will be $12,600 per year.  

For property tax purposes, property values are only reassessed (upward) when it's sold. That's the magic of California's Proposition 13.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 2, 2023)

Mine is still quite high.  Once you hit 65, it really comes down.  I am counting the days, will be 64 in a few months.  I have about 18 months left at full rate.  That being said, if I went to rent a 1 bed/1bath apartment I would be paying more than what it costs to live in my own home, close to 1000 a month for nice place.   No mortgage, only taxes and insurance runs me about 650 a month, to stay in my own home.  4 bed, 3 bath, 2 living, 2 dining, 2 car garage.  It was built in the 70's, we bought in the 90s. Not a mansion but clean, somewhat updated, in a nice neighborhood. Taxes will be about 5000 this year.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2023)

Not bad. Had a similar county tax of about $700 a year in addition to a $5500 local school tax and $2900 in misc town services. It all depends on how much the county actually pays for or does. They run the parks and courts but don't get too involved in other services. Lived in other places where the county provided more


----------



## oldmontana (Jan 2, 2023)

Our PP Taxes are $4,128 a year.  Would have been over $6,000 but we are old and get a 50% discount on the first $100,00 of property tax value.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 2, 2023)

debodun said:


> Received my county tax bill. Up almost $30 from last year. So what else is new....
> 
> 2021 - $740.73
> 2022 - $769.95


Oh you just HAD to go there.....

Was working security and a older guard came to replace me. (This was 1990) he was maybe 68, was pleasant but was in a mood.

"Damn city taxing me to death!" He whined.

So I asked him what he paid in property tax, he responded $7,800. Now my mother just got hit with $1,200  and she owned a 3 bd rm house and .64 of an acre
"Wow, must be a nice spread" (I'm thinking 500+ acres)

"I got a 98 unit apartment complex"

"You dirty dog #@$_&$@#__ how dare you complain about that?!?, You're making bank, don't you EVER whine about your damn taxes to me again!"

He stared at me thinking I was about to assault him, I almost spit in his face! 

He backed down saying he can't help he invested well, I then told him he's whining about taxes when he's making $200K off the rents. People were struggling to pay rent and he's living fat yet still complaining. 

He never came back to that post again.


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)

That's just the county tax. I still have town, village and school taxes to pay later this year.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

About 25 years ago, when I still used to listen to NPR, there was a local interview here in Portland with an unelecteed public official of what is now being called "the managerial class". These are people who majored in public administration and are hired, and make a career, in the public sector, in various capacities.

During the interview with this young administrator it became clear to me, in a moment of crystalline revelation, that to this person, people like me--upper-middle earners--were a resource to be tapped, like an oil lease in the Santa Barbara channel.

I was not a person, I was a potential source of revenue.

Since then, I continue to test this revealed "fact" and it still holds up: I seldom, if ever, see any thought given, at all, about the impact of increasing demands, or of imposing new ones. A great example of this is a city requirement to pay relocation costs of up to $4600 to any tenant who declares hardship if rents are raised:


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 3, 2023)

debodun said:


> Complaining since I have no idea what other pay.


I paid about $3,200 last year, but that includes all, no separate town or school taxes.  Our water, sewer and garbage are not included, I probably pay around $1,000 a year for that.  It goes up every year... since it is based on valuation it has gone up faster of late.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> I paid about $3,200 last year, but that includes all, no separate town or school taxes.  Our water, sewer and garbage are not included, I probably pay around $1,000 a year for that.  It goes up every year... since it is based on valuation it has gone up faster of late.


Like yours, our $4340 (this year) property taxes are comprehensive.  They include town, school, city, county, state, whatever. On top of that we pay 9.5% sales tax on most non-food items, plus state income tax.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 4, 2023)

Excessive property taxes on the elderly are just plain wrong! Folks work their whole lives to buy a place and then get taxed out of it in their later years. There should be an age credit applied! Maybe there is in your state, but in mine all you get is a loan to pay the taxes if you need it. Our property taxes on our nearly 60 yr old rural home are over $2000 now.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2023)

debodun said:


> Received my county tax bill. Up almost $30 from last year. So what else is new....
> 
> 2021 - $740.73
> 2022 - $769.95


You poor thing.  Please accept my deepest sympathy.    
My sister & I split our property tax, which is $7,600.00.


----------



## Knight (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm not going to complain.  Reading the various posts I feel fortunate that our choice of where to live in retirement worked out to our advantage.  Our taxes are.

Federal income, sales taxes 8.125% & property taxes capped at no more than $1100.00.


----------

